# Voltímetro digital en fuente regulable



## malacate (Ago 8, 2007)

Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema, me estoy haciendo un voltímetro digital para mi fuente regulada de 25 V y el problema es como lo alimento ya que el voltímetro funciona con un +5V -5V y una tierra, he visto varios temas en el foro de como hacer la conversion pero no se de donde sacar la tierra   ? El esquemático lo encontre aqui
de antemano gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

Te conviene hacer otra fuente independiente que te permitira no solo medir la tension de salida, sino tambien la corriente de salida de tu fuente (Shunt mediante).


----------



## VichoT (Ago 9, 2007)

Holas.malacate.ala salida del rectificador pon 2 condensos grandes en serie entre positivo i negativo del rectificador (has un divisor de tension al positivo del rectificador pon la 1º pata de un 7805 .del negativo del rectificador le conectas la 1º pata de un 7905 las patas centrales de ambos CI las unes al pt donde los condensos se unen este pto sera tu tierra..la 3º pata del 7805 sera tu +5 VCC y la 3º pata del 7905 sera tu -5 VCC.


BYE!


----------



## malacate (Ago 10, 2007)

vale lo voy a probar a ver como me anda gracias


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

que yo sepa no se puede controlar el voltaje de una fuente con su mismo voltaje...  el voltimetro te va a dar infinito siempre...  claro, siempre que sea voltimetro digital...

tienes que hacer una fuente aparte solo para el voltimetro... lo que hacen los fabricantes de fuentes reguladas digitales es poner un pequeño conversor de voltaje que aisle el voltaje del regulador con el voltaje que va a usar el voltimetro...

Saludos


----------



## superbike07 (Ago 10, 2008)

saludos malacate lograste solucionar tu problema?

el voltimetro te funciona perfectamente?
por q qiero hacer uno usando este diagrama y qeria saber si funciona


----------



## mariachy (Ago 11, 2008)

yo le haria un par de modificaciones a este cto... la parte de control esta bien... pero tengo dudas de la alimentacion de los displays... primero ese integrado utiliza anodo comun... y en ese esquema se estan alimentando desde el negativo...  y lo otro... cada led del display deve alimentarse  con una tensión cercana a los 2V y ahi estan directos... a lo que me refiero es que hay que poner resistencias limitadoras para los displays osino los pueden quemar... si lo quieres hacer te recomiendo descargar el datasheet del ICL7107... ahi sale un cto de prueba para voltimetro que doy fe que funciona super bien...  ojo con la alimentacion... como dicen aca lo mejor es una fuente aparte con un trafito y todo... sino pueden quemar el integrado ya que se mezclan las tensiónes y se cortocircuitan dentro de el

salu2


----------



## superbike07 (Ago 11, 2008)

orale gracias hermano lo tomare en cuenta..

saludos a todos---


----------



## duomaster (Jul 6, 2009)

donde esta el circuito lo quisieraver quiero armarlo para ver que se pude hacer con lo del voltimetro yo tambien lo quiero implementar    pero auhn estoy en el esqumatico  pasenme l URL si ?


----------



## lulucassep (Nov 24, 2009)

Buenas amigos alguno de ustedes tendra un  esquematico y pcb de un voltimetro digital pero que se alimente a 12v y mida de 0 a 12v esque quiero montar uno en mi carro.


----------



## crisman (Oct 9, 2010)

hola amigos,les cuento que hice una fuente regulable bipolar de 0 a 17v, y le agregue el voltimetro de mnicolau, pero los 5v+,5v- y la tierra del voltimetro los saque de la misma fuente,los displays encienden pero no miden, le conectaba la punta de vm a la parte regulable positiva y no media nada seguia igual,conectaba la punta vm a tierra movia el preset y no regulaba nada, y cada ves que encendia la fuente los displays solo mostraban el numero 66.6, y me puse a investigar porque, segun el aficionado el ICL7107, no puede ir conectado a la fuente que se desea medir, tiene que tener otra fuente de alimentacion aparte. pero mnicolau dice que no hay problema si se conecta a la misma fuente que se desea medir. entonces quien tiene la razon? los displays que use son los: DD-561AG y son de color verde, no se si seran esos los de tipo SA56-XXXXXX, que pedi de ese tipo en la electronica y esos me dieron.
gracias a todos de antemano
SALUDOS!!!!!!
PD: aqui esta el post de mnicolau
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/


----------



## TomasVarnik (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola crisman, tal vez pueda funcionar tu proyecto utilizando la misma fuente, pero podrías tener problemas de precisión cuando le metas carga, porque una pequeña caida de tensión va a afectar la medición del 7107.

Lo que yo haria es alimentar el 7107 con otra fuente, para verificar que este andando, luego lo calibrás, etc... Y recien ahi podrías agregarlo a tu fuente para probar.
Saludos!


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

o quiza podrias colocarle una bateria de 9v de esas cuadradas estuve leyendo casi todo el post entre otros más y pues al tener el LM7805 y el otro interado que convierte el voltaje a negativo no tendrias problemas solo que no se si en el LM7805 tenga la misma clausula (por asi decirlo) que el LM317 porque en el el voltaje de entrada debe al menos 3 o 4v mayor al de salida, almenos en mi caso quiero hacer el amperimetro y el voltimetro pero pienso alimentarlo con una bateria que te comento o si fuera el caso apartir de mi transformador poner otro puente de diodos y capacitor electrolitico para rectificar y mandarlo directo a la placa porque ya tiene el LM7805 y el otro CI, de cualquiere forma continua leyendo todo el post de proyecto de mnicolau ahi podrias aclarar un poco tus dudas, a y una preguntota que tomaste en consideración para decidir que voltimetro hacer dado que e visto 3 publicados, el de mnicolau, el de RevePlac y otro que no recuerdo bien bien jejeje que tambien le quedo muy barbaro.

un saludo.


----------

